# Where can I buy NISMO wheels?



## joarif (Sep 18, 2004)

i just saw this bfgoodrich poster at the tire store and it was of a inferno orange 350z with gold NISMO wheels? Does anyone know where I can find more info on cost/sizing?bv


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u might wanna look at the price tag on them before u start wanting them more....oh and btw, dealerships can order them. so go check them out.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The Le Mans Sunset 350z with the bronze Nismo LM GT4 wheels by Rays Wheels.
For a 15" wheel at around 10lbs each they go for about 39,000 Yen or $380 US each. Awesome looking wheel on a B13, check out my site for pictures.

I'd contact GregV from Mossy Performance to see what prices he can offer.


----------



## IXLR8 (Nov 16, 2004)

Those are sweet but cost too much.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

joarif said:


> i just saw this bfgoodrich poster at the tire store and it was of a inferno orange 350z with gold NISMO wheels? Does anyone know where I can find more info on cost/sizing?bv


Your Local Nissan dealership, or go online to www.nissanusa.com


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Take a look:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/wheels/index.html


----------

